

Ask PG:  Do you expect "The Social Network" to impact # of YC applications? - amichail

I have a feeling this movie will motivate a lot of people towards entrepreneurship.<p>Maybe there will be a bump in YC applications?
======
timr
If people want to be entrepreneurs because of that film, they're in for a huge
disappointment. Three years in the valley, and I've yet to see anyone snort
cocaine off of a single coed.

That said, I do use emacs a lot. It wasn't all fiction.

~~~
cperciva
_That said, I do use emacs a lot. It wasn't all fiction._

Well, that's the important part, right?

------
pg
Sam Altman told me he thought we'd see a bump. I believe the thing that deters
the most people from starting a startup is the sheer unfamiliarity of the
idea, and this should make it seem more familiar. So possibly.

~~~
jakarta
It would be great to see a PG review/essay on the movie.

------
Nemisis7654
I can honestly say I was a little motivated by the movie. Not because of the
way they portrayed startup life with the "groupies", the parties, the
seemingly instantaneous success and the money, but because he was a college
student (like me) who was focused and passionate enough to attempt to change
the world and succeeded. That's motivating.

~~~
limedaring
Exactly this. Zuck, in the movie, wasn't the one snorting cocaine or sleeping
with everyone — he was the last one in the office working. It was inspiring
how driven they portrayed him. Hot women at the party who want to bang him?
Hell no, he has to run home and work on some new code.

------
philwelch
I wonder if _Wall Street_ , back in the 80's, generated a lot of interest in
people to work in finance. It's an interesting case since in both cases the
point of the movie seems to be to make the person (the startup founder in _The
Social Network_ , the corporate raider in _Wall Street_ ) out to be the bad
guy.

EDIT: Wikipedia: "It has also proven influential in inspiring people to work
on Wall Street with Sheen, Douglas, and Stone commenting over the years how
people still approach them and say that they became stockbrokers because of
their respective characters in the film."

------
miyudreams
Interesting movie, I actually just blogged about what I got from the movie. I
guess entrepreneurship didn't cross my mind, but a more generic term,
"commitment."

[http://dreamsofrandomness.blogspot.com/2010/10/facebooks-
suc...](http://dreamsofrandomness.blogspot.com/2010/10/facebooks-success-
through-eyes-of.html) [http://dreamsofrandomness.blogspot.com/2010/10/another-
meani...](http://dreamsofrandomness.blogspot.com/2010/10/another-meaning-of-
commitment-part-2.html)

------
happy4crazy
Yeah, I have to say, I just got back from watching it and now I'm super pumped
to work on my YC app :)

